# The new Opera (Pinarello) Mercurio



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

From the CyclingNews.com article: "Mercurio, a singlespeed city bike with 6061 butted alu tubing and interchangable dropouts so a derailleur hanger can be added."










From the street...


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Me gusta.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 31, 2005)

First Bike I've seen in a while to ship without bar tape on.

Also, did we need another Capo, a Trek T1, a Langster, another "wanna be a track bike but I don't." made out of the cheapest aluminum in the world with a radially laced front wheel that can change gender to a multi speed bike at just under the cost of an entirely new geared bike of the same level?

Other than the cranks, there's really nothing redeemable about that bike.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

Durandal said:


> Also, did we need another Capo, a Trek T1, a Langster, another "wanna be a track bike but I don't." made out of the cheapest aluminum in the world with a radially laced front wheel that can change gender to a multi speed bike at just under the cost of an entirely new geared bike of the same level?
> 
> Other than the cranks, there's really nothing redeemable about that bike.


Good points. I _do_ like the cranks, even though they are black! The brake levers are also nice. I have the Soma versions on my bike and they feel great. 

Personally, I like both lugged steel conversions and steel omnium track bikes for the road. I would love a high end carbon track bike, but realistically, my steel track bike works just fine. I might consider an aluminum track bike for racing only.


----------

